# No make-up



## JULIA (Jun 21, 2010)

My skin has been a mess for the last year. Not completely out of control, but it seems as though no matter what I put on my skin I react to it in some capacity. I've decided that now's the time to give my skin a rest so that it will have time to recover before school starts in the fall. I haven't been wearing makeup for a few days but my skin-tone is so un-even, I'm tempted to cover it up! My question is:

Will my skin-tone even itself out eventually? Or is what I have currently what I'm stuck with and will therefore have to get used to?

Thanks in advance


----------



## katred (Jun 21, 2010)

There is no reason why your skin tone wouldn't even out, BUT you'll want to determine what it is that's giving you a reaction as soon as possible, so that you know what kind of ingredients you need to look out for. 

If you still have some of the containers of things that you were using when you were breaking out, you can look to see if there are any common ingredients. I'd suggest that you get a doctor's recommendation to see a dermatologist as well, since that's the person who can ultimately help you find a regime and products that work for your skin. 

In the meantime, stay away from the make-up, because even if you feel a bit badly now, it's better than making things worse. I'd use a gentle cleanser and a moisturizer- Cliniderm and Avene are both good examples. With any product, look for something that says "Irritant Free" not hypo-allergenic. Hypo-allergenic products can still have ingredients that are known to cause problems for sensitive skin. 

HTH- Good luck!


----------



## paige2727 (Jun 21, 2010)

Try Cetaphil! Its very gentle but yet very effective!


----------



## YLQ (Jun 21, 2010)

*What's your skin type?

Do you have any allergies?

Are you taking any medications? 

What's your skin care regimen like?

Can you be a little more specific than "react?" *


----------



## JULIA (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paige2727* 

 
_Try Cetaphil! Its very gentle but yet very effective! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, I tried the cleansing bar and it did nothing for me!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YLQ* 

 
_*What's your skin type?

Do you have any allergies?

Are you taking any medications? 

What's your skin care regimen like?

Can you be a little more specific than "react?" *_

 
*skin type:* oily/sensitive

*Allergies:* none...and I'm not aware of any cosmetic allergies I might have

*Medications: *birth control - Apri. I've been on three different birth control pills as my doctor thought my persistent breakouts were brought on by my hormones. They haven't helped.

*Regimen:* 

When I first started breaking out...
-cleanser: la roche posay effaclar gel
- moisturizer: avene cleanance k
-toner: la roche posay effaclar toner

Since then I've used all sorts of cleansers: from noxema to avene to vichy to spectro gel. I've changed my moisturizer to La Roche posay's Effaclar active matt moisturizer. I'm still using the same toner, but I haven't used it on a constant basis so I know that isn't what's breaking me out. As of yesterday, I'm using castor oil to cleanse my face. 

I've even changed foundations thinking it was my make-up affecting my skin and regardless of what I use, I react the same way. Mineral make-up, liquid, pressed powder...It doesn't matter!

*Reaction:* My skin is terribly itchy! I have a lot of white bumps under the skin and cystic acne (mostly concentrated on my cheeks and jawline). 

My skin isn't awful. In general, my skin's texture is very smooth and I don't have a bajillion pimples on my face. I'm just tired of dealing with these spots! I used to have flawless skin, but since Jan. 2009, it's been a mess!


----------



## JULIA (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katred* 

 
_ I'd suggest that you get a doctor's recommendation to see a dermatologist as well, since that's the person who can ultimately help you find a regime and products that work for your skin._

 

Oh my, I wish I could! We only have one in this city and to see her...it takes like, 3-4 months...Maybe longer!


----------



## pinguina (Dec 2, 2010)

When I first started going to by dermatologist it also took a few months before there was an open spot (to see my doctor was a much shorter wait, but had to get her referral first in order to be able to go to the derm).
  	I think it's worth it if you've been having problems with your skin for this long. As much advice as we can give you here, a dermatologist will most likely know better as they'll be able to see you in person too.

  	I hope your skin gets better!


----------



## JULIA (Dec 3, 2010)

I went to my doctor a couple of weeks ago and he sent out the referral. Now I wait


----------

